# Watch programs from the beginning



## Linxs (Aug 2, 2011)

I just turned on a repeat of The World Wars on History and and a pop up comes up tells me I can watch the program from the beginning by holding down the rewind button. I haven't tried it yet but is this new? The first I've seen of it.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

It is fairly new and only available on some shows. 72 hour rewind will be available on some shows as well it will be in the on demand channel. In the guide the show will have a curved arrow next to the name of it and that indicates it can be started over. Fast forward and record may not be used on some shows started over.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Just showed up today on my device. Only appeared for one show at first then I saw more and more populate with the arrow through the day.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, new, and it seems it's mostly in the 300's. You can't FF or RW, bummer.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, new, and it seems it's mostly in the 300's. You can't FF or RW, bummer.


you can't record either.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, all it really does is link to existing on-demand content, correct? It appears to download the content and only store it temporarily for playback.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

west99999 said:


> It is fairly new and only available on some shows. 72 hour rewind will be available on some shows as well it will be in the on demand channel. In the guide the show will have a curved arrow next to the name of it and that indicates it can be started over. Fast forward and record may not be used on some shows started over.


Correct.



Laxguy said:


> Yes, new, and it seems it's mostly in the 300's. You can't FF or RW, bummer.


Correct.



peds48 said:


> you can't record either.


Correct.

'72 Hour Rewind' and 'Restart' were made available on 5/21 (IIRC)..as a solution to the 4 day waiting period until VOD is made available by content providers. During that interim, there are limitations, as mentioned above. Not sure if Pause will work, either. Hopefully we'll get some feedback. The description mentioned the viewer must view the show (or movie) in it's entirety.

Perhaps this is D*'s answer to the LookBack feature available via some cable operators.

-=K=-


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kaminar said:


> Correct.
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Correct.


Correct, Spot on!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

swyman18 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, all it really does is link to existing on-demand content, correct? It appears to download the content and only store it temporarily for playback.


not necessarily


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

This feature needs the bugs worked out. If I hit "exit," then it deletes the recorded program. I can start it over from the beginning, but then I cant ff or rw. It's more annoying than useful at this point.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mightythor88 said:


> This feature needs the bugs worked out. If I hit "exit," then it deletes the recorded program. I can start it over from the beginning, but then I cant ff or rw. It's more annoying than useful at this point.


That is the "rub" is not being recorded, it is being streamed


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Is it being streamed from the web? Or is it stored in the DTV partition of my Genie's hard drive?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, new, and it seems it's mostly in the 300's. You can't FF or RW, bummer.


You can once you get back to where it was when you tuned to the station in the first place. But not the beginning part.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

swyman18 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, all it really does is link to existing on-demand content, correct? It appears to download the content and only store it temporarily for playback.


Nope its not from on demand content.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> Is it being streamed from the web? Or is it stored in the DTV partition of my Genie's hard drive?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Streamed from DIRECTV.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Streamed from DIRECTV.


Via my internet connection? Or is there some cool new method of delivering this content via the satellite?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> Via my internet connection?


OF course!


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I figured, but I just couldn't get it out of my mind that DIRECTV had figured out a way to do it via satellite so even those without an internet connected DVR could use this feature.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Unplug your Internet connection for a moment.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (May 10, 2010)

I saw thar message before, but it was only when I tuned to something I was already recording, or if a tuner was already active on that channel. (Mini client was tuned to it)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pepe Sylvia said:


> I saw thar message before, but it was only when I tuned to something I was already recording, or if a tuner was already active on that channel. (Mini client was tuned to it)


This is something different


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (May 10, 2010)

So this is the symbol that you were talking about? (on Reba)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pepe Sylvia said:


> So this is the symbol that you were talking about? (on Reba)


Correct.


----------



## Eupher (Jun 4, 2014)

mightythor88 said:


> This feature needs the bugs worked out. If I hit "exit," then it deletes the recorded program. I can start it over from the beginning, but then I cant ff or rw. It's more annoying than useful at this point.


^^^^^
This.

This is driving us crazy. We have had multiple instances where we have recorded shows that have subsequently become 72-hour rewind enabled. So when watching the recording, if we exit for any reason - POOF - the recording is gone, and the only way to watch is on the 72-hour rewind. Unless you miss the 72-hour window, then it's just gone for good! DTV really needs to fix this, it totally defeats the reason to have a DVR in the first place. Is there a work-around?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A fix is in the works, and the only work around isn't a work around, it's a system: Don't do anything besides Pause on those shows- watch them through, or watch other stuff.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Eupher said:


> ^^^^^
> This.
> 
> This is driving us crazy. We have had multiple instances where we have recorded shows that have subsequently become 72-hour rewind enabled. So when watching the recording, if we exit for any reason - POOF - the recording is gone, and the only way to watch is on the 72-hour rewind. Unless you miss the 72-hour window, then it's just gone for good! DTV really needs to fix this, it totally defeats the reason to have a DVR in the first place. Is there a work-around?


This has been driving me nuts as well! I thought my HR20-100 was finally dying. I have had several recordings delete on their own after pressing Exit. The only work around I have found so far is the mark the recording as Keep with the blue button. Then it won't delete after exiting. Hope it's fixed soon!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

John Strk said:


> The only work around I have found so far is the mark the recording as Keep with the blue button. Then it won't delete after exiting. Hope it's fixed soon!


this has not been my experience


----------



## timdub71 (Oct 29, 2008)

Now I know why my recording of the third part of The World Wars got deleted was because this feature was enabled on my HR20-100 on that day. My non-internet enabled H21-100 does not have the arrow on those channels.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

timdub71 said:


> My non-internet enabled H21-100 does not have the arrow on those channels.


HD receivers do not have this feature


----------

